
Offshoring in 2020  500 Billion $ - McKinsey report - tarouter
http://www.mckinseyquarterly.com/Business_Technology/Outsourcing_Offshoring/Strengthening_Indias_offshoring_industry_2372?gp=1
======
tarouter
For the benefit of those who don't want to register, here is the brief - India
leads the world in providing offshore services in business and technology,
with revenues of $58 billion in 2008, out of a global total of $80 billion.
McKinsey estimates this is just the beginning: the global market for offshore
business and technology services could grow to about $500 billion by 2020. Yet
even with this growth, the industry will still serve less than 1/3 of the
potential market for these services, which McKinsey estimates at $1.65
trillion to $1.80 trillion in 2020.

~~~
Retric
This is total bull.

500 / 80 = 6.25x growth in (2020 - 2008) = 12 years.

6.25 ^ (1/12) = 1.165x growth per year or 16.5%, but outsourcing is only
growing at ~8%. And it looks like the trend is slowing down.

------
oakmac
Things of this nature cannot be predicted so far in advance.

This report is as useful as yesterday's racing form.

